# Binge worthy series



## Poppy (Mar 21, 2021)

We've been watching "Suits" two or three episodes a night. It is nine seasons long. We'd watch more episodes, but don't want to burn through it.
It's intriguing.

Big high end law firm, with all the characters... good, evil, conniving, sexy. The lead is a James Bond kind of character, with a brilliant sidekick. You'll find yourself pondering, how is he going to get out of this one, and saying to yourself when he does... aha! I could have thought of that! But you didn't and so you find yourself smiling at how clever he was.

I can't do it justice. For a better feel of the series, I suggest that you watch the trailer.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks for the tip. I had contemplated buying that box set. Now it's in the "yes" column. 

I'm binge watching "Justified".
It stars a Broadway actor who played a role in the series "Damages" who in Justified is a US Marshall who is part Dirty Harry and part Mr Rogers. It costars the guy who played Shane in "the Shield" who is a dastardly hillbilly from an even more dastardly family. It takes place in the Kentucky hills during modern times. It's got a lot of ThrillBilly antics and guest characters you've seen all over the place and you go "now where have I seen that person before?" 
It depicts a criminal enterprise where the more successful folks become the more complicated their lives become. Like any criminal enterprise, betrayal runs rampant and in the end the old adage of "crime doesn't pay" plays out. But it also shows those dumb country hicks aren't so dumb. Meanwhile the main character Rayland Givens "always gets his man"……
6 seasons with 13 episodes each at 44 minutes long without the comercials when FX showed it.


----------



## SCEMan (Mar 21, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> I'm binge watching "Justified".



Great show! We watched it when it first came out.

"Hell on Wheels" and "Longmire" are two others I'd highly recommend.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 21, 2021)

I enjoyed both of those too. 

We anxiously await the last season of NCIS to show up at WalMart along with season 2 of City on a Hill.

Another winner is "All Creatures Great & Small", which is a PBS Masterpiece Theater show set in a time around WW1 in the countryside of the Dales of Yorkshire England. The story follows the life of a country veteranarian who hires an assistant, then his mischevious brother returns home from college hoping to continue living the good life instead of helping his brother. Now his brother doesn't want allow this and hopes his imaturity will subside. Meanwhile there's the voice of reason housekeeper, book keeper and just all around wise woman who keeps the three from acting on impulses. 
It's got a hint of humor from a simpler time gone by without being silly. At the end of each episode it leaves you wanting more. 

Season 1 was eight episodes. We anxiously await season 2 of this down right wholesome television show.


----------



## SCEMan (Mar 21, 2021)

If you have Amazon Prime...
Line of Duty (British police BBC television series) is one of the top shows I've seen (e.g., The Soprano's, The Wire, Deadwood, Dexter) on TV.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 21, 2021)

forty pounds the life and story of a mountain goat


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Mar 21, 2021)

Z-Nation FTW


----------



## orbital (Mar 21, 2021)

+

Any number of the *shows* *listed here ::https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.



*many are series


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Mar 24, 2021)

On Amazon Prime; the Great Chefs series is my go-to. Several are very good. I'm far from done (many have multiple seasons with 20 episodes per season), the only one I didn't like was Austria. I just ignore when they use canola oil, or bad mouth fat (using butter, taking off skin of chicken, use lots of olive oil, etc.). These were made during the low fat hey day, so what are you gonna do?

Great Chefs of the West
Great Chefs of San Francisco
Great Chefs of the World 
Great Chefs of Hawaii
Great Chefs of Chicago
Great Chefs of America


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Mar 24, 2021)

if you can ignore the glaringly obvious anachronisms, Bridgerton is a pretty decent watch also, it has that whole `Pride and Prejudice` thing going on (though a little shallow), great for a bit of escapism


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 24, 2021)

Line of duty sounds great, we’ll give it a try. With spring here, and needing an evening “cool down”,we’ve been watching gardeners world on Amazon prime. Mellow, literally down to earth long running bbc show.


----------



## SCEMan (Mar 24, 2021)

jabe1 said:


> Line of duty sounds great, we’ll give it a try. With spring here, and needing an evening “cool down”,we’ve been watching gardeners world on Amazon prime. Mellow, literally down to earth long running bbc show.



I think you'll enjoy it. It's one of the few shows where it seemed each season was even better than the last one.


----------



## Poppy (Mar 25, 2021)

Two comedy series that have been recommended to me are:

Schitt's Creek
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3526078/

My daughter binged it, and loved it. A number of times she said to me... "Dad you have to watch this show" I never did, but I often heard her laughing out loud. She was delighted when it won a dozen or so Emmie awards. It's like she had a personal interest in the success of the show.

Lucifer
Friends were over the other night and recommended Lucifer.
I watched the first two episodes, and it was pretty funny. I had a few burst out loud laughs. It ran five seasons.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 25, 2021)

We got through season 2 of schitts creek and grew bored. It's one of those comedies kinda like "the Office" where you either get it or you don't. I chuckled at some of the facial expression the son makes at times. 

I can see why a bunch of elites would give it awards because it's a show about them making fun of themselves but it's largely at the expense of what would be their fans in the real world. Maybe I'm too obtuse, but it just wasn't my thing. Neither was "the Office". 

The British crime show Luther was a fun one to watch as a gal who our hero Luther wanted to put in jail at one point but sort of fell in love with as well. Trouble was with Luther about the time get get all hooked on the series it was over. Shame too because it had potential to run for a lot longer. Five seasons with 8 episodes each. It was a twist and turn number where Luther and his wife have separated due to his "demons" and obsessive nature, yet they can't quite call it quits. Luther is a bit of a dirty Harry cop who somehow manages to avoid being prosecuted by internal affairs. 

Now if you like clean old, shiney classic cars and pow pow pow the 80's series Crime Story is a 2 season crime drama about a guy named Ray Luca (pronounced Lou-ka) who goes from dime store hoodlum to crime boss. Put together by the guy who did Miami Vice, it has the pizazz of Miami Vice set in Chicago and Las Vegas. You can definitely tell. It was set in 1963 and somehow they managed to get the scenery pretty dawg gone authentic. I got hooked back in the day on the old cars in the show and failed to notice it was written not that much unlike the 60's Batman adventures where watching it later you wonder "were they trying to be funny or serious here?" We laugh at how goofy things were now but back then were glued to the edge of our seat each Tuseday. One issue was that it competed with the highly watched Moonlighting back then so it ended abruptly. One episode the hero and the villain are duking it out much like Adam West Batman and Ceasar Romero Joker and……"What?!?! Noooooooo". Yup the show was gone, kaput. Talk about a "who shot JR moment that we'll never know who dunnit. Now ordinarily you'd think "eh, that's it their done for but……at one point Ray Luca and his henchman Paulie survived a nuclear explosion so ya just don't know. 

Apparently there is a huge following to Crime Story and there have been rumors of a movie but that has to date not been started.

Oh, and a couple of episodes had the band "the Smithereens" playing on stage but unless you were familiar with the Smithereeens you did not know that. The Smithereens did some really catchy throw back numbers that meshed very well with the period when Crime Story took place but this was before they were discovered. They had hits "wall of sleep" "blood and roses" and their big one was "girl like you"……


----------



## Cyclops942 (Mar 25, 2021)

I still have Smallville as one of my go-to series. I own all the DVDs, so from time to time I turn on the commentary and absorb that. Some are good, and some are just a couple of the folks laughing at inside jokes that add zero value for me, so it’s a bit of a crap-shoot on that part, but the series is just “comfort food” for me.


----------



## ledbetter (Apr 4, 2021)

Three so called reality series where the people are actually talented and you can learn something are Forged in Fire, Moonshiners, and The Great Pottery Throw Down.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 4, 2021)

Luther. 
A pissed off British detective who will stop at nothing to get the perp. Shot? That don't stop him. Nail his hand to a table? Pfft that's nothing to Luther. Internal Affairs breathing down his neck? No sweat. 
His weak spot? The girl.……


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Apr 5, 2021)

I just finished watching all 5 seasons of iZombie, I loved every minute of it, Highly recommend


----------



## orbital (Apr 5, 2021)

+

Ran from 2014~2017

*The STRAIN*


----------



## SCEMan (Apr 5, 2021)

orbital said:


> +
> *The STRAIN*


:thumbsup:

And of course Game of Thrones.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 5, 2021)

Katherine Alicia said:


> I just finished watching all 5 seasons of iZombie, I loved every minute of it, Highly recommend



Must have been on Apple TV.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 5, 2021)

kims convence


----------



## Cyclops942 (Apr 6, 2021)

Marvel’s Agent Carter... part of the MCU, and it’s got that great period feeling from the ‘40s. Plus, as an added bonus, it stars Hayley Atwell, so there’s that, too. She’s always fun to watch, and Agent Carter is a character I like.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Apr 7, 2021)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Must have been on Apple TV.



I watched it on Netflix, not sure who it was originally made for though. 

I`m currently on season 2 of "Santa Clarita Diet" so far so good


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 7, 2021)

Katherine Alicia said:


> I watched it on Netflix, not sure who it was originally made for though.
> 
> I`m currently on season 2 of "Santa Clarita Diet" so far so good



I guess that joke bombed out


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 7, 2021)

I highly recommend this. ^


----------



## Mark Montgomery (Apr 10, 2021)

The Crown is a good series to binge watch, I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 10, 2021)

im on the second episode of cummunity its kind of silly so far but i like kim jeong


----------



## Poppy (Apr 10, 2021)

Mark Montgomery said:


> The Crown is a good series to binge watch, I enjoyed it very much.


My daughter binged "The Crown" and really enjoyed it. I caught a few episodes, and she filled me in on what I missed. For the most part, the Real Crown didn't like it, but I think Harry did.

I am just starting to re-watch "The Last Kingdom" Based on Bernard Cornwell's Saxon Tales. When I read it, it was a ten book series, but I think he is now up to 15. They make a 8-10 episode series on each two books, and they are now working on season 5. By time I get done binging, they may be ready to release season 5. I just downloaded audio-book 11 for listening while at the beach.

It is a series of historically based drama fiction. The Danes are conquering multiple Kingdoms in Englanland. Wessex, is the last kingdom. Alfred The Great, is the King with a dream of uniting all of Englandand into one Kingdom. He is sickly, and extremely pious. Our hero is a Saxon, raised by the Danes, and disposed by his Uncle who took over the Kingdom, that should have been his. He has loyalties to people on both sides, those who worship the "Nailed God" Christ, and the "Old Gods" Oden, Thor, etc.

This series, led me to read more of early English history, and eventually The King James Bible.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 10, 2021)

SCEMan said:


> If you have Amazon Prime...
> Line of Duty (British police BBC television series) is one of the top shows I've seen (e.g., The Soprano's, The Wire, Deadwood, Dexter) on TV.



I'm well into the second season now, and have begun cussing in Across the Pond English slang. Thanks, SCEMan. :laughing:


----------



## SCEMan (Apr 10, 2021)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm well into the second season now, and have begun cussing in Across the Pond English slang. Thanks, SCEMan. :laughing:



Bob's your uncle :thumbsup:


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 17, 2021)

i dont like the same tv as others watching corner gas now


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 17, 2021)

Chernobyl is a 5 part HBO mini series that can be watched in a day. It tells what really happened and each episode is focused on a particular phase of life during and after the disaster. A seemingly uncaring Russian government official ends up playing a big part in the truth being told. Well, at least some of it. To this day the official death toll as told by the Russian government is………31.


----------



## turbodog (Apr 17, 2021)

My first, last, and always response to binge series question is 'the wire'.


----------



## SCEMan (Apr 17, 2021)

turbodog said:


> My first, last, and always response to binge series question is 'the wire'.



Most definitely! Right up there with the Sopranos.


----------



## orbital (May 14, 2021)

+

A few weeks ago, ran across a series that seemed like it could be interesting.
Was I wrong, ABSOLUTELY GRIPPING would be a better way to describe _(I'm 2/3 way through)_

Gangs of London


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 16, 2021)

Justified ....... surprised it hasn't been listed.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (May 16, 2021)

Orphan Black and Shadow Hunters have been a pretty good watch too, as well as Colony, and not just because Josh Holloway was in it (though it certainly helped! LOL)


----------



## bykfixer (May 17, 2021)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Justified ....... surprised it hasn't been listed.



I had just finished binge watching the box set when this thread came out. I'm kinda surprised I didn't mention it. 
Now I'm up to season 9 of NCIS.

Hold on, according to post 2 I was still watching Justified……


----------



## SCEMan (May 17, 2021)

Really liked Ripper Street (Netflix).


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 17, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> Thanks for the tip. I had contemplated buying that box set. Now it's in the "yes" column.
> 
> I'm binge watching "Justified".
> It stars a Broadway actor who played a role in the series "Damages" who in Justified is a US Marshall who is part Dirty Harry and part Mr Rogers. It costars the guy who played Shane in "the Shield" who is a dastardly hillbilly from an even more dastardly family. It takes place in the Kentucky hills during modern times. It's got a lot of ThrillBilly antics and guest characters you've seen all over the place and you go "now where have I seen that person before?"
> ...





bykfixer said:


> I had just finished binge watching the box set when this thread came out. I'm kinda surprised I didn't mention it.
> Now I'm up to season 9 of NCIS.
> 
> Hold on, according to post 2 I was still watching Justified……



Yep! Your outrage is Justified. Don't know how I missed your post. I usually memorize them.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 17, 2021)

SCEMan said:


> Really liked Ripper Street (Netflix).



Had to cancel Netflix. Cuties was the straw.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 17, 2021)

I've been binging on Sonic X......


----------



## SCEMan (May 17, 2021)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Had to cancel Netflix. Cuties was the straw.



I hear you. Netflix is bad but they're all pushing that same agenda only at different levels...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 18, 2021)

SCEMan said:


> I hear you. Netflix is bad but they're all pushing that same agenda only at different levels...



True that! I'm no prude, but a man's gotta know his limitations.


----------



## Poppy (May 19, 2021)

My Dad and I are still working our way through "Vikings". We are up to Season 5 Episode 5.

It is much easier to follow when binging, rather than when I had seen for first couple of seasons @ one episode a week, and then with seasonal breaks. There are three or four locations, and multiple characters to keep track of. When you only see them a few minutes each week, they all look the same! Dirty, in leather, with beards. When binging, it is much easier to keep track of people, locations, and follow the story lines.

I'm glad we are binging. :thumbsup:


----------



## gottawearshades (May 19, 2021)

We just rewatched both seasons of Patriot on Amazon. It's much darker and still damn fun the second time around.


----------



## bykfixer (May 19, 2021)

Poppy said:


> My Dad and I are still working our way through "Vikings". We are up to Season 5 Episode 5.
> 
> It is much easier to follow when binging, rather than when I had seen for first couple of seasons @ one episode a week, and then with seasonal breaks. There are three or four locations, and multiple characters to keep track of. When you only see them a few minutes each week, they all look the same! Dirty, in leather, with beards. When binging, it is much easier to keep track of people, locations, and follow the story lines.
> 
> I'm glad we are binging. :thumbsup:



It's kinda like seeing identical twins at different times. 

At a local department of transportation materials lab there were rumored to be triplets all working there. Bobby, Phil and Bill. I saw Bobby a lot……or so I thought because as it turns out they all had the same duty in the concrete part. Retrieve concrete samples from projects, take them back to the lab and crush the samples to determine strength. I always thought it was Bobby picking up the samples. Sometimes Bobby wore glasses. Sometimes Bobby had 5 o'clock shadow…… then one day duty took me to their lab and I saw all three at the same time. Bobby was clean shaven, Phil wore glasses and Bill had razer shadow. But they sure did look alike. 

My favorite twin story was the day a contractor I was observing said he had to run to Hechinger to buy some 2x4 lumber for sidewalk forms. When he returned he said "now hold on just a rock pickin' minute, how did you get back here from Hechinger before me?"…… my twin brother worked at Hechinger. lol. 

Now back to our program……
I'm up to season 10 of Gibbs tv (NCIS)


----------



## Poppy (May 19, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> It's kinda like seeing identical twins at different times.
> 
> At a local department of transportation materials lab there were rumored to be triplets all working there. Bobby, Phil and Bill. I saw Bobby a lot……or so I thought because as it turns out they all had the same duty in the concrete part. Retrieve concrete samples from projects, take them back to the lab and crush the samples to determine strength. I always thought it was Bobby picking up the samples. Sometimes Bobby wore glasses. Sometimes Bobby had 5 o'clock shadow…… then one day duty took me to their lab and I saw all three at the same time. Bobby was clean shaven, Phil wore glasses and Bill had razer shadow. But they sure did look alike.
> 
> ...


Mr fixer, 
That story was so funny I had to read it too my sister!


----------



## bykfixer (May 23, 2021)

Just started watching "the wire" box set. A crime drama centered around Baltimore MD.


----------



## SCEMan (May 23, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> Just started watching "the wire" box set. A crime drama centered around Baltimore MD.



IMHO one of the best TV series ever. Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer (May 24, 2021)

I like the story line so far. 
The hollyweird political adgenda I could do without. I miss the days when writers could get a point across that allowed the viewer to understand it without throwing it in your face all the time. Subtlety is a dieing art form in many tv shows. Yet the in your face aspect, it's nothing new to crime dramas. 

So far so good.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 24, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> I like the story line so far.
> The hollyweird political adgenda I could do without. I miss the days when writers could get a point across that allowed the viewer to understand it without throwing it in your face all the time. Subtlety is a dieing art form in many tv shows. Yet the in your face aspect, it's nothing new to crime dramas.
> 
> So far so good.



Mark Dice's book, Hollywood Propaganda, is an excellent read on the subject.


----------



## raggie33 (May 25, 2021)

little house on the prairy .. highway to heaven ... touched by a angel . all in the family alice


----------



## whill44 (May 25, 2021)

Justified
House
Longmire
The Good Doctor
The Big Bang Theory
The Rookie
Young Sheldon
For All Mankind
And if you like it a little rough, The Boys
Yellowstone
Resident Alien


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 1, 2021)

disjointed is funny but its 21 and above


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 6, 2021)

Finished watching "the wire" today. I really enjoyed the ending. They left it open 'just in case' but also did a good job of closing it. 
Nicely done. 

Season 2 had me wondering if I'd finish out the box set simply because once I learned the story line in season 1 they changed it all up so I was well into season 2 and still thinking I miss Avon and his henchmen. Yet season 3 on just got better. The actors were great. Season 4 had you rooting for "the corner kids" to make it out of the hood and season 5 was in my view the best season. 

I hated to see Omar get killed off but really enjoyed seeing Bubbles get it together. And Snoop? Probably the nastiest female villain ever. Gyah-lee she was mean!! 

It's too bad the show did not catch on until it was too late. It was said that US Attorney Eric Holder demanded a season 6 but the shows writer told him "the day you legalize drugs is the day I'll do a season 6". lol

Many of the characters were based on true people but from eras long before the show's time frame.


----------



## SCEMan (Jun 7, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> Finished watching "the wire" today. I really enjoyed the ending. They left it open 'just in case' but also did a good job of closing it.
> Nicely done.



Great cast, great acting, great writing = great series.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 10, 2021)

Getting ready to start Downton Abby


----------



## Poppy (Jun 10, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> Getting ready to start Downton Abby


After you've seen half a dozen episodes, let us know what you think of it.

I started it, saw three, maybe four episodes, and switched to something else. I was a little disappointed; I thought it was going to have some historical background. If it did, I missed it. Just a lot of drama, in a period time piece.


----------



## SCEMan (Jun 10, 2021)

Poppy said:


> I started it, saw three, maybe four episodes, and switched to something else. I was a little disappointed; I thought it was going to have some historical background. If it did, I missed it. Just a lot of drama, in a period time piece.



Ditto here. Had high hopes, but "not my cup of tea".


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 10, 2021)

In contrast to 'the wire' the culture shock is entertaining. I'm more enjoying the historical references brought on by the set and items such as the bicycles, door bells (now I know why it's called a door bell) and lighting. So it's not like it's telling historical stories in the plot per sae yet there is history throughout……at least in the first few episodes. 

It feels almost like watching that old tv show Dynasty but set back in the early 20th century and in Great Britain. I made it through "the Americans" and "breaking bad" so I may make it through Dowton Abby……


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 4, 2021)

I made it all the way to the last two episodes of Dowton Abby and lost interest. I've watched both episodes twice and have no idea what happened except they rehired "Thomas" (the villain servant). It was interesting to watch how the upper crust (and their staff) in Great Britain dealt with sociatal changes in the late 1910's and early 1920's such as electric appliances, women's rights and the evolution of automobile. 

One episode minic'd the first time the King had ever done a radio broadcast. Another had a high end cook speak of radish in a jar being as good as home made. At that time in history lots of former military pilots from WW1 got their adrenaline rush by racing automobiles. Servants went back to high school to earn what Americans call GED, while corparate take overs changed the landscape at times. By season 6 the ladies all looked like American women with all of those "night club" looking out fits and hairdo's. Another post WW1 episode had the fire department enter the household during the night using flashlights. 

Overall it did a great job of showing life of the upper closs during very rapid changes. They showed how folks handled WW1, the Spanish flu and the Russian revolution among other things. I really enjoyed the quips from gron-mah-mah and the ever faithful Mr Carson showed true class no matter the circumstances. A wonderful example of a true gentleman. I'm glad Mrs Fixer kept watching it in the evenings.


----------



## SCEMan (Jul 4, 2021)

'Only in America with Larry the Cable Guy" (3 seasons) on Amazon.
Some really funny and interesting episodes highlighting the uniqueness of this country.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 4, 2021)

SCEMan said:


> 'Only in America with Larry the Cable Guy" (3 seasons) on Amazon.
> Some really funny and interesting episodes highlighting the uniqueness of this country.


Gotta check it out. His humor always brought a smile to my face.


----------



## SCEMan (Jul 5, 2021)

Poppy said:


> Gotta check it out. His humor always brought a smile to my face.


In that case you'll enjoy it. Nice return (2011-2013) to the days before the current self-hatred of the USA.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 5, 2021)

Started watching 12 Monkeys yesterday. So far so good.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 10, 2021)

12 Monkeys is a sci-fi show where this one fellow is able to be transported through time from 2043 back to around 2016 when a virus was unleashed on plant earth that kills people in just a few hours. It's a nasty one like the corona but a lot more deadly. It has all of the right ingredients to be an action packed adventure where boy meets girl, villains prevail for a time while the good guys pursue, government intrusion through beaurcracy, shoot 'em up scenes and some mild gore yet it just falls flat somehow. Perhaps it's all of the dialog meant to appeal to the propellerheads who like to read romance novels? Perhaps it's just a dull screenplay? Perhaps it's just the background music is about as exciting as the audience in a golf tournament? Perhaps it's because because it's nearly dark in most scenes while everybody talks in a low tone? I don't know. I just know that by episode 7 I'm not drawn into the plot to see if the good guys wins one for a change or if the love triangle blossoms. Two words to describe this one……Bor-ing.
I'm half-tempted to skip seasons two and three. Skip to the second half of the final season to see if mankind survives, yet if this show is how life will be in 2043, let's just pull the plug now because 2043 is very depressing……


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 14, 2021)

well i just finieshed off super store .kinda bummed the jonah and amy characters bothered me but its still a fun show


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 17, 2021)

House, Amazon Prime (yeah that old tv series that I never watched). Just finished season 1 off - had to find out about which of the three he fired.


----------



## ledbetter (Jul 17, 2021)

Mr. Inbetween on FX/Hulu is about an Australian criminal who’s trying to fit. Not a glamorous portrayal of Aussie culture. His group therapy sessions for anger management are hilarious. Short episodes and only 3 seasons.


----------



## SCEMan (Jul 19, 2021)

ledbetter said:


> Mr. Inbetween on FX/Hulu is about an Australian criminal who’s trying to fit. Not a glamorous portrayal of Aussie culture. His group therapy sessions for anger management are hilarious. Short episodes and only 3 seasons.



Love that show!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 20, 2021)

The Lovely Mrs Gardiner and I have been enjoying Scrubs. It, like Seinfeld, Cheers, and Frasier, still holds its own.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 18, 2021)

Normally I have always watched Band of Brothers from start to finish in a day, but this time I opted to watch episode per evening. By doing it that way it did not have the same impact as spending an entire day watching it does from an edge of your chair aspect as you follow the characters from place to place.

However it did give me a sense of what it must have been like for the veterans who saw it for the first time when it was initially broadcast. And by watching it one episode a day, it also provided the enjoyment of Mrs Fixers reactions to numerous parts I've always enjoyed. Oh, man she hated Sobel, laughed at Bull, shouted out "is that guy crazy?" as Spiers ran across a big area dodging bullets, then ran back……and marvelled at Lt, Capt, Major winters. She understood why I made our kids sit still and watch episode 9 one year so they'd get a sense of just how awful the holocaust was and not toss around the term "concentration camp" whenever their freedoms were temporarily restricted.

And at the end I was just about as choked up with man tears as I was the first time I saw it with my pop a long time ago.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 18, 2021)

There's no such thing as man-tears. Although, I have, on many occasions, experienced some salty wetness leaking from my eyes. Not sure what causes it, probably allergies.


----------



## chaoss (Sep 18, 2021)

Check out “The Americans” 2013-2018.
Russian spies living in America during the height of the cold war.
Overall, very good but the finale was ummmm?


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 6, 2021)

I tried to watch "curb your enthusiasm" and actually made it through disk 1 of season 1. During disk 2 it started growing on me enough to lose the urge to punch my tv. Then Mrs Fixer entered the room, sat down and watched an episode with me. 
When she said "if you don't punch the tv I will" that was it for that one. 
To me it's like Saturday night live……you either like it or you don't. There is no in between. 

"Your Honor" was enjoyable. A 10 episode show about a judge who's kid ran over a mobsters kid. The mobster ends up thinking the judge did it and starts demanding favors from the judge in exchange for his life to be spared. 
The end made you scratch your head and wonder did the kid who shot the one guy mean to miss the other guy or was his intention to shoot the guy he hit? We will probably never know.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 30, 2021)

SWAT season 4 just showed up at my local Wal Mart. Much anticipated as it is a show we watch to forget about all of the chaos outside and just eat some popcorn and enjoy some action tv. Instead it was a big let down.

Instead of at the end of each episode the audience smiling and cheering for the good guy they seemingly chose to try to have the audience throw tomatoes at the good guys.

Everybody knows 2020 was a tough year to be a police officer. SWAT could have been a cheerleader for Americas police force, or even just stayed neutral and kept it about the good guys winning. Yeah, they did that some.

They carved a little deeper into the characters personal lives in between taking down a domestic terror group. Yet the "wokery" was just too much for me to even consider watching season 5. The one thing they did not show that surprised me was no red baseball caps worn by AR-15 weilding yahoos. But they got in all of the other 2020 political stuff.

And it seemed like the virus had disappeared by episode 4……at least in the SWAT bubble. Nobody in SWAT taking Dr Fauchi's advise. I suppose wearing a face covering would mask all of those perfect teeth the actors spend so much money on.

By the last episode I was no longer cheering for the hero, but had instilled in my psyche that the villain is just misunderstood and those people in blue uniforms shall not be trusted……
Good job CBS!


----------



## Poppy (Oct 30, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> SWAT season 4 just showed up at my local Wal Mart. Much anticipated as it is a show we watch to forget about all of the chaos outside and just eat some popcorn and enjoy some action tv. Instead it was a big let down.
> 
> Instead of at the end of each episode the audience smiling and cheering for the good guy they seemingly chose to try to have the audience throw tomatoes at the good guys.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review.. I'll be sure not to watch it.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 1, 2021)

Just re-watched Longmire.
Often times I put in a disk, hit play and go about life. So it ends up there are episodes I did not see. Or Mrs Fixer will watch a disk on her day off etc.

Sometimes I yell at Walt "you stubborn mule, can't you see Nighthorse did not do that?" only to discover a few episodes later, yeah Nighthorse actually did do that. 

There's just barely enough cussing and lude-behavior that pops up unexpectedly that I shouldn't watch it with the grandson in the room. I did one episode and when Vic spewed out a bad word little grandson looks up from playing, looks towards the tv and says "my mommy doesn't let me watch grown up tv shows"…… 
oops my bad. 

I'll probably watch it again in 2022.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 4, 2021)

We picked up NCIS New Orleans season 7 yesterday.
I've not seen any episodes of this particular spin off of "Gibbs tv". I'm totaly surprised it lasted this long. A cast of quality actors but I've seen better acting at my kids high school play.

The initial episode involves the early days of covid and when the staff wasn't huddling nearly face to face indoors they wore loose fitting masks out doors. I mean they were not even pinching the wire that fits over the nose. The guy with a nice thick beard wearing a mask was just plain dumb looking. If that is what the general public was doing no wonder the rona spread so quickly.

CCH Pounder is far from one of my favorite actors but in NCIS New Orleans she was about the only one who presented a believable character (and pinched the wire over the nose of her mask).

Episode 1 is not Mark Harmons best work. The Mrs and I noticed the intial episode of original Gibbs tv last year seemed the same way. By episode 3 we either got used to the crappy acting or they got it together. Perhaps the same will take place with season 7 of New Orleans Gibbs tv.……I'll try to make it through all 16 episodes.

As the episodes continue more political wokery crosses my tv screen. For the love Pete can we just have a tv show simply entertain us anymore?


----------



## SCEMan (Dec 10, 2021)

My wife and have been watching "The Beatles: Get Back" an 8-hour documentary on the making of the Let It Be album and their final live appearance. It's a "fly on the wall" look at them hanging out in the recording studio for the final time before they break up. Although not a huge fan, their music definitely was a big part of my teen years and seeing them completely at ease and "unfiltered" is very entertaining. I remember watching their rooftop show 50+ years ago and thinking how cool it was 👌


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 10, 2021)

Top gear, the grand tour, Clarkson’s farm. And blacklist.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 11, 2021)

Re-watching Breaking Bad. A quirky series starring Brain Cranston (Malcom in the middle dad) as Walter White who is a milk toast high school science teacher who ends up ends becoming a world class methanphetemine cook in order to pay for his cancer treatments.

It's a bit like the original Batman series where there are times you wonder if they were serious or trying to be funny.

The story line follows the life of his really stupid partner (and his even dumber friends), a klepto sister in law, a DEA agent brother in law, a crippled son, a bossy wife and the main character who goes from a mild mannered, almost whimp family man to an emboldened gangster type man who has nothing to lose due to stage 3 lung cancer. It takes place in New Mexico.

The entire time "Walter White" is being chased by his DEA brother in law who does not know it's Walt he is after. All is knows is there's a new super cook in town. Little by little "Hank" the brother in law finds a trail of dead gangsters who he assumes are killing each other over dope, not knowing it was a trail of bodies left by Walter White.

If I recall the last season and the ending were pretty anti-climatic in general. It's strange how the subject matter is pretty much for mature audiences, yet the bad language and nudity are all but non existent. And refreshingly there is absolutely no politics.

I wondered the first time I watched the first season if I'd make it through all six. I did and this is the second time I've binged this one. I'm watching this one when it's just me at home so it may be I lose interest before season 6 rolls around again.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 11, 2021)

Better Call Saul 
Star Trek Enterprise 
Ozark 

No spoilers - You're welcome.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm re-watching "the wire".


----------



## Dave_H (Dec 28, 2021)

SCEMan said:


> If you have Amazon Prime...
> Line of Duty (British police BBC television series) is one of the top shows I've seen (e.g., The Soprano's, The Wire, Deadwood, Dexter) on TV.


 I second that!

Line of Duty police drama series from the U.K. in my opinion, having watched quite a few from England, Ireland (both), Scotland, Wales, Canada, and Scandanavia (various) etc. is among the best. In centers on operations of police anti-corruption team AC-12. Really good plots (complex), character development, extensive use of forensic evidence, lots of suspense.

I've just re-watched Series 3 and it was almost as good as the first time (except knowing the outcome in advance).

Dave


----------



## Dave_H (Dec 28, 2021)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Better Call Saul


 Have seen the first four (or was it five) seasons. Anyone paying close attention: how did Jimmy come up with his character name (somewhere in the first or second season)?

Dave


----------



## Dave_H (Dec 30, 2021)

Binge or not binge watching, another notable mini-series from Australia "The Code" (not to be confused with a movie of the same name) is quite good. Ned Banks is an investigative journalist who works with brother Jesse (who is schizophrenic but also a brilliant hacker) to expose a cover up by government and corporate mucky-mucks. It continues into at least two seasons.

Australia has some other good stuff depending on what you like; Janet King and East West 101 are a couple of others. Brokenwood Mysteries from New Zealand is good though somewhat goofy, sort of cross between situation comedy and serious police drama.

Of course every country's offerings are bound to include some "turkeys"

Dave


----------



## Poppy (Feb 4, 2022)

On Disney plus:
We enjoyed watching season one and two a total of 16 episodes of "The Mandalorian" a Good Guy bounty hunter who is trying to return a little 50 year old Baby Yoda to his own people, in a side bar Star Wars series. 

Boba Fett is a bounty hunter who was trying to capture Han Solo in Star Wars, I think IV and V. At any rate they produced "The Book of Boba Fett" another side bar, I think 8 episodes. We watched the first three episodes, hoping it would get better. Episode 4 brought back the Mandalorian (no sign of Boba Fett) but one knows they will be working together in the future.

I haven't seen episode 5 yet, but I heard that there is more of the Mandalorian. Yea!!! I imagine that by episode 8, there will be a big climatic cliff hanger battle. Good guys vs bad guys. Looking forward to it.


----------



## SCEMan (Feb 5, 2022)

Right now we're watching 1883 and Yellowstone.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 5, 2022)

I'm in season 5 of Emergency.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 5, 2022)

SCEMan said:


> Right now we're watching 1883 and Yellowstone.


 
How the heck do you dial-up Yellowstone. I even read an article on how to - but was still unable to do so.


----------



## SCEMan (Feb 5, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How the heck do you dial-up Yellowstone. I even read an article on how to - but was still unable to do so.


We were able to record it from the Paramount cable channel. Otherwise it's not readily available.


----------



## ledbetter (Feb 5, 2022)

Reacher is a faithful take on the books by Lee Child about a hobo vet with police and killer skills. And they got a big dude to play the lead unlike the silly movies with little Tom Cruise. Not as good as the books but entertaining.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 21, 2022)

Re-watched Justified. After season 1 I'm rumaging through my old jackets for my old horse blanket lined Levis jacket, then realize it's still too small.


----------



## kreisl (Feb 21, 2022)

oouh i went thru *The Family Man* (2 seasons) on Amzn Prime Trial within a couple of days . i found it highly enjoyable , it's in the imdb Top250 TV. police comedy, mostly set in India. just the policeman's daughter is highly unlikable (she does get p*nched in the face in the end hh)


----------



## Poppy (Feb 21, 2022)

ledbetter said:


> Reacher is a faithful take on the books by Lee Child about a hobo vet with police and killer skills. And they got a big dude to play the lead unlike the silly movies with little Tom Cruise. Not as good as the books but entertaining.


@ledbetter, just this morning my daughter mentioned this to me.
We had seen an episode together, with the big dude. It looks enjoyable.

I generally enjoy the fight scenes in this type of shows, but wish they were a little more believable. Five on one. Oh boy. How is it that a single kick sends a bad guy to the ground and he can't get up until it is his turn to single handedly attack. 

Years ago, I was training as a boxer. A good friend had traveled with his Kung Fuu master, and had his black belt. We were at a party and a fight broke out in the court-yard, and we went out to break it up. Actually to save the life of the guy who was being beaten by a baseball bat. 

It's amazing how quickly these things can get out of hand. I broke up a fight or two, and then one of my friends was about to get hammered by two guys who thought he was attacking a girl. He was trying to break up a girl fight. A true Southern gentleman. I asked... where was his roommate? He pointed > over there.

When I got there, our friend was on his back, with this big Red Neck kneeling on his chest. I went to pull him off, but his roommate said... NO! He'll tear him apart, he'll tear him apart!

When this guy cocked his arm to punch our friend, I grabbed him by the arm, and shirt and pulled him off. My friend sprung up into the air like they do in the kung fu movies, and came down and kicked this guy about 5 times in the ribs, and then spun around in a half squat, to face any oncoming attackers. MAN! You should have seen those rabbits run! They were backing up and tripping over themselves, and each other, wanting to be sure that they were not next. There had to be about 30 of them. Truly a sight to see. 

I wish I could have that effect on a crowd.

In reality, if you are fighting five on one, you need to use disabling blows, (joint dislocations, fractures) not just knock them down blows. None-the-less, I look forward to watching more of the Jack Reacher series episodes.


----------



## SCEMan (Feb 21, 2022)

Poppy said:


> In reality, if you are fighting five on one, you need to use disabling blows, (joint dislocations, fractures) not just knock them down blows. None-the-less, I look forward to watching more of the Jack Reacher series episodes.


I liked the series but I hear you...
Don't even get me started on the idiotic firearms usage in TV/Films. I know I drive my wife crazy complaining about the ridiculous gun handling and impact effects. As a longtime enthusiast (bought my first 1911 in 75'; and shot IPSC in the early 90's), it's hard to find a realistic firearms series (well, Bosch is one).


----------



## ledbetter (Feb 21, 2022)

The Desert Eagle in Reacher is kind of far fetched and I don’t love a lot of the fight scenes, but at least a bad guy was out of ammo after five shots with a j frame S&W, and I agree, firearms usage in tv/movies can turn me off of a show quickly. And don’t let’s start about Alec Baldwin’s gun handler! Who was a daughter of a gun handler! The Good Lord Bird had great period pieces like Walker and Navy Colts and Sharps rifles. I shot ipsc in the southwest pistol league back in the late 70’s and handload as well. I remember turning off Tom Hanks latest Western after he shot like ten times with his Colt single action revolver. Ridiculous!


----------



## Poppy (Feb 22, 2022)

I also shot ISPC a few times, but it was about 1 1/2 hours away, so it would take up the better part of a day, and I'd only get a few minutes of shooting in. Needless to say, I wasn't competitive. I used a 357 Ruger 4 inch stainless. It was a blast.

LOL the last time I went, it was near home, at an indoor range. I hadn't fired in a few years. The timer went off, and my plan was to hit the plate, and then go like heck. I brought a 15 round SIG 9mm. I fired, and MISSeD the PLATE!!!??? I fired again, and MISSED again! OMG how could that happen? Oh SNAP! I needed glasses! I couldn't see my sights. I can't remember ever being so humiliated.

I can't watch Clint Eastward cowboy films. How can he hit the guy who is on top of the mountain a quarter of a mile away, with a handgun while riding at full gallop?

I did watch a James Bond movie yesterday, and at least when his PPK ran dry, he picked up the gun of a bad guy he killed, and used it. But yeah, one guy had a 20 round mag in his fully automatic pistol that never ran dry.


----------



## ledbetter (Feb 22, 2022)

If you’re not shooting a 1911, you’re really not serious about handgun shooting. IMHO. But Glocks are good for military/police. 9mm high capacity guns seem to enable those who really don’t want to take the time and effort to learn how to shoot.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 22, 2022)

Meanwhile back at the ranch, 

Started re-watching Damages.


----------



## SCEMan (Feb 22, 2022)

ledbetter said:


> If you’re not shooting a 1911, you’re really not serious about handgun shooting. IMHO. But Glocks are good for military/police. 9mm high capacity guns seem to enable those who really don’t want to take the time and effort to learn how to shoot.


Amen brother. Still have all my 1911 .45s, but we're the minority nowadays. I picked up a striker fired hi-cap 9 (to shoot cheap ammo) and a "front pocket" .380 for my CWP but don't know if I'll ever get used to those crappy triggers.


----------



## SCEMan (Feb 22, 2022)

Poppy said:


> I also shot ISPC a few times, but it was about 1 1/2 hours away, so it would take up the better part of a day, and I'd only get a few minutes of shooting in. Needless to say, I wasn't competitive. I used a 357 Ruger 4 inch stainless. It was a blast.


4" .357. That must have been a "blast"! I used a 1911 comped "pin gun"- much easier on the shooter.


----------



## Poppy (Feb 22, 2022)

I had a 1911 that my friend's grandfather carried in WWI. I don't think I ever fired it. Years later I sold it back to my friend for the same $300 I bought it from him. And I was happy to do so.

I have a Colt Mustang. It's like a mini 1911 that fires a 380.

One thing that is nice about single action autos is that the first pull and the last pull of the trigger is the same. Whereas with a DA/SA the first pull is very different.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 22, 2022)

Live From Daryly's House - https://www.livefromdarylshouse.com/welcome.html


----------



## SCEMan (Feb 22, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Live From Daryly's House - https://www.livefromdarylshouse.com/welcome.html


Great show! Too bad he stopped making them.


----------



## turbodog (Mar 2, 2022)

SCEMan said:


> Right now we're watching 1883 and Yellowstone.



line of duty was good tip


----------



## Splitrail (Mar 7, 2022)

ledbetter said:


> If you’re not shooting a 1911, you’re really not serious about handgun shooting. IMHO. But Glocks are good for military/police. 9mm high capacity guns seem to enable those who really don’t want to take the time and effort to learn how to shoot.


I'm hoping that's sarcasm, but I'm really not quite sure.


----------



## ledbetter (Mar 7, 2022)

Splitrail said:


> I'm hoping that's sarcasm, but I'm really not quite sure.


Ha! Sarcasm? Not even close. This is not the thread or venue for me to articulate your misconceptions on combat handgun firepower or skill, but feel free to pm me if you really want clarification. You might start with reading Jeff Cooper.


----------



## Splitrail (Mar 7, 2022)

ledbetter said:


> Ha! Sarcasm? Not even close. This is not the thread or venue for me to articulate your misconceptions on combat handgun firepower or skill, but feel free to pm me if you really want clarification. You might start with reading Jeff Cooper.


Oh, one of _those_.


----------



## ledbetter (Mar 7, 2022)

Back on topic. Modern day Westerns on Disney - Mandalorian and Boba Fett. Basically new, alien universe versions of The Rifleman, High Chaparral, and Kung Fu.


----------



## vicv (Mar 7, 2022)

Defending Jacob on Apple TV +. An excellent crime drama. Not my normal type of show but this was very well done. Keeps tension the whole time


----------



## ledbetter (Jun 4, 2022)

Pistol on Hulu is about the SexPistols and is pretty funny and has a great soundtrack. Basically about how a group of non musicians made 1 album and with the aid of marketing and branding changed music. Still like the Ramones better.


----------



## greatscoot (Jun 8, 2022)

ledbetter said:


> Back on topic. Modern day Westerns on Disney - Mandalorian and Boba Fett. Basically new, alien universe versions of The Rifleman, High Chaparral, and Kung Fu.


The Mandalorian was great, I thought Boba Fett was so so. OBI-WAN has been pretty good so far.
Letterkenny on Hulu is a pretty zany show.
A new show on prime called The Outlaws has been pretty entertaining.


----------



## Dave D (Jun 8, 2022)

Ozarks, Mindhunter and Narco's are well worth watching.

'Slow Horses' with Gary Oldman, only one series so far but thoroughly enjoyable!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 8, 2022)

greatscoot said:


> Letterkenny on Hulu is a pretty zany show.


To be faaair.


----------



## SCEMan (Jun 8, 2022)

Bosch: Legacy. Almost as good as the original. On Amazon Freevee


----------



## greatscoot (Jun 26, 2022)

Just started “The Old Man” on Hulu. First two episodes have been pretty good. If it wan’t 23:30, I’d watch another episode.


----------



## ledbetter (Jun 26, 2022)

greatscoot said:


> Just started “The Old Man” on Hulu. First two episodes have been pretty good. If it wan’t 23:30, I’d watch another episode.


It’s pretty good, and I think it’s actually better than the book which is weird and usually the other way around.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 26, 2022)

i want to see stranger things so bad. but it cost so much for netflix i hope maybe someday it comes to free streaming


----------



## SCEMan (Jun 26, 2022)

raggie33 said:


> i want to see stranger things so bad. but it cost so much for netflix i hope maybe someday it comes to free streaming


I wouldn't worry too much. IMHO 1st season was great, 2nd pretty good, steadily down hill from there on. Almost fell asleep watching Season 5 last night...


----------



## turbodog (Jun 28, 2022)

Poppy said:


> I had a 1911 that my friend's grandfather carried in WWI. I don't think I ever fired it. Years later I sold it back to my friend for the same $300 I bought it from him. And I was happy to do so.
> 
> I have a Colt Mustang. It's like a mini 1911 that fires a 380.
> 
> One thing that is nice about single action autos is that the first pull and the last pull of the trigger is the same. Whereas with a DA/SA the first pull is very different.



That's a nice thing about the glocks and something that helped them gain a foothold in the US market... trigger pull is the same every time helping accuracy in police depts.


----------



## turbodog (Jun 28, 2022)

Just started rewatching 'elementary' series w/ johnny lee miller and lucy liu.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 11, 2022)

Been re-watching Homeland. Back when they did away with Brody I lost interest. But watching it again I'm surprisingly interested in the story line post-Brody.


----------



## fulee9999 (Jul 11, 2022)

I just came across the series "The Boys", it's awesome... watched two seasons in two days, it's truly amazing. 
I'd say it's mildly unsuitable for children, but very very fun.


----------



## greatscoot (Jul 11, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> I just came across the series "The Boys", it's awesome... watched two seasons in two days, it's truly amazing.
> I'd say it's mildly unsuitable for children, but very very fun.


No spoilers, I’ve only watched the first episode of S2 so far. Season one was awesome and Karl Urban is amazing.

I’ve also been watching Upload and Ms Marvel. Both really good.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 12, 2022)

greatscoot said:


> No spoilers, I’ve only watched the first episode of S2 so far. Season one was awesome and Karl Urban is amazing.
> 
> I’ve also been watching Upload and Ms Marvel. Both really good.


My daughter has been watching and enjoying The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel

I enjoyed Amazon Prime's "The Terminal List"
Navy seal gets revenge against a bunch of bad guys. Lots of action. 8 episodes. about an hour each.


----------



## Olumin (Jul 12, 2022)

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 12, 2022)

Warf: I protest I am not a merry man!!


----------



## greatscoot (Jul 12, 2022)

Poppy said:


> My daughter has been watching and enjoying The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel
> 
> I enjoyed Amazon Prime's "The Terminal List"
> Navy seal gets revenge against a bunch of bad guys. Lots of action. 8 episodes. about an hour each.


Marvelous Mrs. Maisel was great.


----------



## greatscoot (Jul 14, 2022)

vio said:


> can anyone recommend a series similar to brooklyn 99?


Not a police starie, but "The Good Place" was pretty funny.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 15, 2022)

On to "House" now.


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 15, 2022)

raggie33 said:


> i want to see stranger things so bad. but it cost so much for netflix i hope maybe someday it comes to free streaming


That’s my favorite right now. I grew up in the 80’s and them kids bring back good memories. It’s fantastic


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 17, 2022)

Poppy said:


> My daughter has been watching and enjoying The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel
> 
> I enjoyed Amazon Prime's "The Terminal List"
> Navy seal gets revenge against a bunch of bad guys. Lots of action. 8 episodes. about an hour each.


 
I also enjoyed The Terminal List. Although, I think it would've been better sans at least half of the F Bombs.


----------



## SCEMan (Jul 18, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I also enjoyed The Terminal List. Although, I think it would've been better sans at least half of the F Bombs.


It's gotten to be so ubiquitous that I didn't even notice.


----------



## greatscoot (Jul 18, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> That’s my favorite right now. I grew up in the 80’s and them kids bring back good memories. It’s fantastic


What did you think of the last season. I‘ve heard mixed reviews on it. Haven’t watched it yet.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 18, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I also enjoyed The Terminal List. Although, I think it would've been better sans at least half of the F Bombs.






SCEMan said:


> It's gotten to be so ubiquitous that I didn't even notice.


I agree, nor did I.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 18, 2022)

SCEMan said:


> It's gotten to be so ubiquitous that I didn't even notice.





Poppy said:


> I agree, nor did I.


 
For me, sometimes the use of an F-Bomb was called for. It made sense that the character would use such language. Far too many times though, it took me out of the experience as its use was merely gratuitous. Poor writing. That's the way I saw it. 

Whe people use such language as a comma, it loses its impact. It just becomes a distraction.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 18, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> For me, sometimes the use of an F-Bomb was called for. It made sense that the character would use such language. Far too many times though, it took me out of the experience as its use was merely gratuitous. Poor writing. That's the way I saw it.
> 
> Whe people use such language as a comma, it loses its impact. It just becomes a distraction.


I'm not going to disagree with you. I just didn't notice it _this time_.

Years ago my secretary told me that she is not a prude, but thought that Eddie Murphy's stand up routine; "Raw" had so many F-bombs in it, that it just wasn't funny.

When I got a chance to watch it, I only got part way through it before I changed the channel.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 18, 2022)

Poppy said:


> I'm not going to disagree with you. I just didn't notice it _this time_.
> 
> Years ago my secretary told me that she is not a prude, but thought that Eddie Murphy's stand up routine; "Raw" had so many F-bombs in it, that it just wasn't funny.
> 
> When I got a chance to watch it, I only got part way through it before I changed the channel.


 
My previous post was not written as an argument. Nor am I a prude or sensitive to profanity. I was only sharing my experience while watching The Terminal List, and my opinion that there were too many F-Bombs.


----------



## Dave_H (Jul 18, 2022)

"Your Honor" mini-series with Bryan Cranston, who plays a judge in New Orleans. Decent acting and plot, lots of suspense.

Dave


----------



## fulee9999 (Jul 21, 2022)

I've watched the first season of The Terminal List and I've gotta say I have pretty mixed feelings... It's a good pewpew shooty series, but sometimes the inaccuracies are just so huge that they knocked me out of immersion and it was hard to get back into it.
I understand that it has to be compressed from the novel format in order to tell the story, but beyond that there are several things that just make no sense...
Three things that really stood out to me, one was the excessive use of TLAs and phrases that either make no sense in the context or are unnatural, the second is the blatant, constant and consistent HIPAA violations and third that sometimes the characters seemed to be confused as to which branch of the armed forces they were referring to, like mixing up soldiers with sailors, or marines with soldiers ( not mentioning the complete mishmash of jurisdiction between the navy the CIA and FBI ).


----------



## Dave_H (Jul 21, 2022)

Not sure if it was mentioned before, anyone interested in British crime investigation forensic pathologist drama may want to check out "Silent Witness". It's apparently up to season 25 now. Characters have changed along the way, some have even been bumped off. Sometimes the plot sends characters to other countries where they are running around and it can get a bit silly, otherwise overall good plots and acting. Some of the autopsies are quite graphic (/realistic?) so not for those with weak stomach.

Dave


----------



## Poppy (Jul 21, 2022)

Dave_H said:


> Not sure if it was mentioned before, anyone interested in British crime investigation forensic pathologist drama may want to check out "Silent Witness". It's apparently up to season 25 now. Characters have changed along the way, some have even been bumped off. Sometimes the plot sends characters to other countries where they are running around and it can get a bit silly, otherwise overall good plots and acting. Some of the autopsies are quite graphic (/realistic?) so not for those with weak stomach.
> 
> Dave


That sounds interesting


----------



## orbital (Aug 20, 2022)

+

Couple months ago I finished watching *Westworld* Season One.

It may have already been mentioned here, but it blew my mind.
If you allow yourself to believe it's possible,, wow/complex/intriguing.

*** not for kids or many adults for that matter.



_**_
*"remember" *


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 21, 2022)

Season 25?!?! Good gosh, that's amazing. 

The other day life took me to the tv section of wal mart. I saw the box set of Hill Street Blues. Now I had never actually watched Hill Street Blues back in the day beyond a few minutes here or there. So I thought, why not give it a go. If nothing else another famous Mike Post theme song might get stuck in my head....

At first I wondered how the show even got past episode 3. Dull, chaotic and down right annoying characters with spagetti western talent it seemed at first. But I started thinking "now where do I know that guy from?" (Kramer on Seinfeld) "or that fellow?" (Tobias on NCIS) so my interest was piqued if for no other reason than to see now famous folks in their budding roles. 

As season 1 rolled along I noticed the writers did a brilliant job of addressing lots of issues of the time surrounding the political, social, interpersonal issues of the day without kicking the viewer in the crotch with over the top, line crossing contemporary language or actions, yet not coming off as another "golly geez Beave cut it out" aspect. 

Set in 1981 in a "ghetto" of some mid-west inner city so the scenery still has a 1970's look or even some late 60's Chicago. Breakfast at a greasy spoon was $1.85, people still smoked indoors, ginormous American made cars were the norm along with dial telephones but.... management had pagers. Yup those cutting edge little boxes were worn by a select few. And the mighty Maglite in 3D size was part of the duty belt of the beat cop. 

Compared to a cop show like say, The Shield.... Hill Street Blues is a nice throwback to a time when you could sit down as a family and watch a contemporary cop show, share a bowl of popcorn and just enjoy an evening of entertainment without all of the in your face garbage that makes tv not worth watching anymore.


----------



## Dave D (Aug 21, 2022)

'The Offer' based on the making of The Godfather, good story with good actors and I watched all ten episodes in two days!


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 25, 2022)

1883.
The Mrs snagged a DVD copy today.
Episode 2, so far so good. I was surprised at the language in it so far. The story line is pretty cool.
Sam Elliott has gotten old. Billy Bob Thornton too.


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 25, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> 1883.
> The Mrs snagged a DVD copy today.
> Episode 2, so far so good. I was surprised at the language in it so far. The story line is pretty cool.
> Sam Elliott has gotten old. Billy Bob Thornton too.


We loved 1883. Looking forward to Yellowstone Season 5 next month.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 25, 2022)

Eh, I didn't like the direction things seemed to be heading as season 4 unfolded so I'm not real hopped up to see season 5. 
Way too much Monica/Casey crap, John Dutton sleeping with a lib-tard, and trying to get her sorry rear out of paying for her crime, Rip is now henpecked, Beth gets more foul mouthed each episode, they screw over Jamie again and again, and way too much Taylor Sheridan and horses doing circles. 
They need more Tater and Lloyd and less of Jamies girlfreind. The new kid was great though. I do look forward to see how they develop his character.


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 25, 2022)

Don't ever ever ever ever watched I survived !!!! Wtf I still am in shock of one story


----------



## LED1982 (Oct 25, 2022)

Cyclops942 said:


> I still have Smallville as one of my go-to series. I own all the DVDs, so from time to time I turn on the commentary and absorb that. Some are good, and some are just a couple of the folks laughing at inside jokes that add zero value for me, so it’s a bit of a crap-shoot on that part, but the series is just “comfort food” for me.


Michael Rosenbaum really stuck it to them when he left the show!! It was never as good.


----------



## SYZYGY (Oct 26, 2022)

orbital said:


> Couple months ago I finished watching *Westworld* Season One.
> 
> It may have already been mentioned here, but it blew my mind.



imo, the show gets progressively worse as it goes on. and there is a particularly sharp decline in the final season.
still, it's a great show worth watching.

another valid opinion is the show is pretty good until the final season.


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 26, 2022)

I loved the Goldbergs now its so darn lame


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 27, 2022)

SCEMan said:


> We loved 1883. Looking forward to Yellowstone Season 5 next month.


I found 1883 to be not that much unlike the desert crossing scene in the movie Lawrence of Arabia. If not for the gal eventually named Lightning Yellow Hair I probably would have liked it more. Waaaay too much time spent revealing her thoughts, then they had her dressed like a hooker while everybody wore skin covering to avoid the daily sun burn and none of her exposed flesh ever even turned pink? To me that was so far over the top I felt like that took away from the otherwise fairly acurate portrayol of the over all story line. I didn't make it through the last episode. 

I'll watch again to give it a second chance but I feel like Taylor Sheridan blew this one. It reminded me of Return to Lonsome Dove which did have an awesome ending.


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 27, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> I found 1883 to be not that much unlike the desert crossing scene in the movie Lawrence of Arabia. If not for the gal eventually named Lightning Yellow Hair I probably would have liked it more.


That was the big misfire in an otherwise exceptional series. Loving Sheridan's traditional anti-woke writing that's garnering big viewership numbers while being buried by the liberal press 👌


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 27, 2022)

Hopefully he won't screw up the next Sicario flick. 

He has two more spin off Yellowstone in the works. One called 1923 with Harrison Ford!! And (failed Bond actor) Timothy Dalton. The other called four 6's that supposedly he will be a main character in.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 30, 2022)

Friday Night Lights
The pilot was so ridiculous I couldn't wait to see the first episode.

It's about a great high school football team. Within minutes you get to know the characters and soon after get drawn into the direction of the show. Normally it's a "whatever, good team is down, yeah they'll pull it out in the end" but this one is different. You get drawn in and hope they actually win, shortly after the end credits roll across the screen and you're like "oh boy, I want to see more of this".

Kinda like a cross between an ABC after school special from days gone by and the Gene Hackman movie Hoosiers. There's 5 seasons total. Not the greatest acting but the story line makes up for it.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 1, 2022)

Season 19 of NCIS interupted Friday Night Lights. Can't call it Gibbs tv anymore since Mark Harmon left the show. His replacement is Gary Cole (too many parts to list but think VP on West Wing). I think the writers did a great job at morphing the guy in. Matter of fact I felt like the people still on the show were so dull and annoying I really wasn't interested in season 19 but..... Gary Cole plays a role that causes me to want to see the next episode.

He plays a former FBI agent who has a good sense of humor, knows everybody so he ends up being a great assest to the team. As a bonus the crimes are more interesting this season too.

Edit: it ended with the type of cliff hanger that caused me to want to see it next season.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 26, 2022)

Mayor of Kingstown season 1.
So far so good.
A saga about a prison town with a bunch of people you've probably seen on other tv shows but scratch your head wondering where. Another masterpiece by Taylor Sheridan. It's not Yellowstone or Sicario but his style can be seen, if only in the background music.....

One thing though, not good to watch with the pastor in the room or little kids.

Finished watching season 1. I was glad to read there will be a season 2..... here comes the but part.... but if I miss it I won't be but so disappointed. I miss the days when writers let the viewer imagine a certain amount for themselves and did not have so much in your face realism and raunch. The language, and the nudity did not help get the story across one bit in my view, but actually detracted from it. Now I realize that in prison they don't say "golly gee" or "cut it out fella" and strip clubs have naked women. Yet Taylor Sheridan writes a story so well that all that debotchery is not even necessary. 

The "bus scene" for example, the viewer could almost smell the stench from all of those dead bodies even though they hardly showed any of the corpses. Between the stained wrappings and the acting one could imagine for themselves the massive stench of an entombed bus full of dead people. Same with Sicario. No filthy language or naked ladies were necessary to make the impact. 

I have a lot of friends and family who won't watch Yellowstone for that reason. It's not some holier than thou, prude mentality. It's a thing of preferring to watch a tv show without it being so darn filthy. Anyway, if you can get past all of that it's a great tv show that will probably be popular for as long as they want to keep writing it.


----------



## ledbetter (Dec 1, 2022)

“Wednesday” on Netflix has a lot of good flashlight shots(as mentioned in another thread) and is entertaining as well. Tim Burton is a huge E.A. Poe fan and does a good job with creepy and funny.

I’m not a Star Wars fan boy but the spin offs are good. Liked Mandalorian and Baba Fett and think Andor is really good. Just basic Sci Fi without any supernatural mumbo-jumbo. It’s on Hulu and Disney.


----------



## SCEMan (Dec 2, 2022)

Just finished Absentia on Prime (3 seasons) and it's definitely bingeable despite the usual Hollywood BS (i.e., firearm misuse, invincible 90 lb female).


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 5, 2022)

Tried watching a Starz show called Sparticus. I made it 3 minutes and was ready to turn it off. The slow-mo when a punch would land with a ridiculous splatter of fake blood was bad enough but then they started talking. It went downhill even faster. I managed to make it through about 10 minutes and started playing solitaire on my phone while the Mrs finished the episode. I said "wanna see another episode?" She said "this is like a bad attempt of Mortal Kombat on the Playboy channel". As in no. 

Probably the worst attempt at a tv show I've ever sat through. Two thumbs down.


----------



## orbital (Dec 6, 2022)

+

*12 Monkeys *
Syfy Channel series ran from 2015~2018.
Always looked forward to when a new 'season' was going to air.


very bingable🐒


----------



## Brokenarrow (Dec 6, 2022)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> *12 Monkeys *
> Syfy Channel series ran from 2015~2018.
> ...


One of my favorite movies of all time!
Will have to give the series a try


----------



## orbital (Dec 10, 2022)

+

It was a long time coming, but 11 days ago finally dropped cable,,
just became an absolute ripoff _after endless rate increases &_ since anything of quality was only for the streaming side of every network.
_Go ______ yourself Spectrum! _


Just ordered *Vikings* Complete Series on Blu Ray for $69


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 10, 2022)

Ray Donovan.
A fixer for the stars whose dad just got out of jail. His dad is a real piece of work. Ray is a family man who leads a double life of sorts. There's a lot you've seen before in this series yet it's different enough to hold your interest. A lot of the characters you've seen before too. Language warning and some nudity. They use the F word as a adjective A LOT. 

The box set was $40 at Wal Mart.

I unplugged nearly 20 years ago.


----------



## SCEMan (Dec 11, 2022)

Just finished "Godless" on Netflix. Wow. Never expected it would be that good. Beautiful cinematography, characters and acting.


----------



## Dave_H (Dec 13, 2022)

Dave_H said:


> Not sure if it was mentioned before, anyone interested in British crime investigation forensic pathologist drama may want to check out "Silent Witness". It's apparently up to season 25 now. Characters have changed along the way, some have even been bumped off. Sometimes the plot sends characters to other countries where they are running around and it can get a bit silly, otherwise overall good plots and acting. Some of the autopsies are quite graphic (/realistic?) so not for those with weak stomach.
> 
> Dave


Just watching series 24 now...characters have changed somewhat, but still quite good.

Dave


----------



## Dave_H (Dec 25, 2022)

Another series from the copious supply of British crime dramas is "Dalgliesh" which is staged to take place in the 1960's. Not bad, and literally had to binge-watch as I borrowed it on DVD and watched 10 episodes (1 hour each) within a week.

Dave


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 25, 2022)

I've made it up to the last season of Ray Donovan simply to see what kind of hyjinx Jon Voight's character Mick Donovan (Rays dad) comes up with next. What a marvelous actor that guy is.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 25, 2022)

The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I have been enjoying NYPD BLUE recently. For a series from the early 90s, it really holds-up well.


----------



## Brokenarrow (Dec 25, 2022)

Mrs Maisel is a pretty good show- Lead actress is great!


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 25, 2022)

well i was into stranger things but im up to season for episode 1 and it sucks bummed me out when that kid was bullied it was brutal


----------

